# CSC appeal: how long to get an answer



## giampaolo spera (Oct 19, 2018)

My CSV has been rejected, so I made an appeal: how long does it take to get an answer to the appeal? Anybody has experience about the timing needed to get a reply?
Thanks


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Appeals take time. So the sooner you submit your appeal,the better. Neverthess, from what i have seen minimum wait time is 3 months whilst 90% of appeal applications are returned within 6 Months


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

What is the reason given for rejection and which VFS did you submit your application?


----------



## giampaolo spera (Oct 19, 2018)

*CSV Corporate general manager*

I applied for Corporate General manager and I have presented the Ibasa certificate and CSV letter. Now, I don't have a degree, but just the equivalent of a matrix diploma, but almost 30 years of experience as general manager and CEO of multinational company. It was rejected because they could not get in touch with Ibasa to verify my skills. I made an appeal with a Visa practitioner and presented to the Consulate in Milan on October 10th. We presented my CV, reference letters, Ibasa certificate and letter again. Now I wonder how long it will take before I get a reply? The Immigration practitioner already sent a reminder to the Consulate in Milan.
In the meanitime I am trying to get in touch with Ibasa, but they don't answer the phone and they don't answer emails. Does anybody know how to get in touch with them nowadays? I got my certificate and letter from them in July, but now it is impossible to contact them.
Any advise will be very welcome! Thanks!!


----------

